

Making a picture website from Picurls.com - alx
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/making-of-picurls-popurls-for-pictures-part-two/
PHP + Smarty + SQLite, including source code
======
pkrumins
Thanks for submitting my article!

It describes how I created picurls.com from scratch and I released the full
source code of picurls.com! (Perl and PHP)

------
catalinist
heh ... I posted in an share-your-ideas last week about making a site that
agragates the agregation sites and it seems that's just what picurls.com is
all about. Taking the pictures from other sites like digg, readdit,
del.icio.us and puting it all toghether. I think this can be done not only for
pictures but for other things like videos, news, other-niches-categories.

